

35 years of US federal minimum wage adjusted for inflation - jcalvinowens
http://i.imgur.com/7kRykeS.png

======
001sky
Would be enlightening to see CPI_n variations, eg:

(1) adj: Housing | Urban vs Rural or Index[a]

(2) adj: Schooling | Univesity Tuition (state or private)[b]

_________

[a]
[http://www.census.gov/construction/nrs/pdf/uspricemon.pdf](http://www.census.gov/construction/nrs/pdf/uspricemon.pdf)

[b] [http://money.cnn.com/2012/10/24/pf/college/public-college-
tu...](http://money.cnn.com/2012/10/24/pf/college/public-college-tuition/)

